# Pics of some of my tanks



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is some pics of two tanks I currently have on the go:

This is a 3' 35g tank that I have setup in my chem class. Eco substrate, neons and gouramis, pressurized co2.


























This one is a 6' 100g tank that I just converted from africans 1 month ago. Schulzt substrate, discus and rasbora, pressured co2.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

your tanks are stunning! I only wish i had a tank in my class... :S


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great looking tanks! I love the look of a planted tank, but sadly don't have the patience to do one.....or the right lights. Good looking discus to


----------



## Nyte (Nov 24, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow JRS I'm absolutely stunned by your tanks !

I also like how you converted an african cichlid tank to SA... Too many people with african tanks lol... CONVERT I SAY !!!!


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

very nice tanks! 
Hope one day mine will look like that


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I had set that one up last with one of my classes. The pic was taken right before Christmas. Because of the 2 week break I wasn't able to do anything with it for that time. I reduced the photoperiod and co2 but when I got back the cyano had already set in. I battled it for about 2 months without much luck and then had to tear it down.

I will have to figure out some way to prevent that from happening to this one but all that moss has me worried.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Maaaaaannn those are some beautiful tanks! I am so never posting photo's of my planted tanks, they look like jungles in comparison.   Thanks for posting them maybe one day I can find goldfish resistant plants and have a tank like that. 

Maybe not lol.


----------

